# Lynch Ambulance Written Test question...



## PanzerKitty (Mar 4, 2011)

I applied to Lynch Ambulance and I got an email back a week later to schedule my written test. Ok so I scheduled it and I was a bit confused about the email...
It asks for me to bring the following paperwork with me...

"CURRENT STATE EMT CARD (National Registry Card does NOT meet this requirement)
CURRENT CPR CERTIFICATION
Proof of OCEMS Livescan completed or in progress
H-6 DMV PRINTOUT (10 year driving history)
CALIFORNIA DRIVER LICENSE (or state issued ID card)
SOCIAL SECURITY CARD (Military ID, Birth Certificate, or Passport is acceptable)"

I Have everything EXCEPT for the DMV printout, as I never had a drivers license before...so I'm not sure what to do about that.. and I have proof of my livescan but its a copy from the place I took my livescan at and its not Orange County its Riverside County.

and then also in the email it says this..

Currently, we are considering only those qualified individuals



    * Who are able to commit to FULL-TIME open availability;
    * Have no scheduling restrictions and;
    * Drive the ambulance.
    * NO EXCEPTIONS



The requirements to drive the ambulance are outlined below:



    * Minimum 20 years of age and;
    * have a clean driving record with no violations or accidents;
    * NO EXCEPTIONS



Or



    * 21+ years of age and;
    * Have no more than one (1) violation and/or accident in the past 3 years-
    * NO EXCEPTIONS; and
    * The ability to obtain a California Ambulance Operator Certificate within 30 days of hire.


I'm currently 19 at the moment however... I feel like I should have asked the questions over the phone but the lady on the phone sounded like she was having a bad day and I really don't like to make people even more mad then they already are. I guess I should call back tomorrow and ask someone else.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2011)

I had the same problem with the age. They told me to still take the test. As for the H-6 printout I would call Lynch back and see what they want you do to. When you take the test you will also have an interview that same day. And I only had the riverside county livescan. They said it was alright.
If you have a drivers license then go down to the DMV and ask for a printout. It's $5. Even if your license is only a few months old.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> I had the same problem with the age. They told me to still take the test. As for the H-6 printout I would call Lynch back and see what they want you do to. When you take the test you will also have an interview that same day. And I only had the riverside county livescan. They said it was alright.
> If you have a drivers license then go down to the DMV and ask for a printout. It's $5. Even if your license is only a few months old.



Thank you!!!  Sadly at the moment I have no license nor have I ever had one. But i will call back lynch and ask about that. Thanks again.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 5, 2011)

My understanding of your pasting of their email is that they are looking to hire only EMTs who can drive the ambulance. You neither have a driver's license or meet the requirements for age. Sorry to spoil the party, but their email is quite clear... and it appears you are not a candidate for the job they are advertising.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> My understanding of your pasting of their email is that they are looking to hire only EMTs who can drive the ambulance. You neither have a driver's license or meet the requirements for age. Sorry to spoil the party, but their email is quite clear... and it appears you are not a candidate for the job they are advertising.



my thoughts exactly.

EMTs have to drive. Your partner isnt gonna wanna drive the entire time. Every single shift.

Get your license and it will solve a lot of problems. There's no reason not to have it anyway.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> EMTs have to drive. Your partner isnt gonna wanna drive the entire time. Every single shift.



Some decisions aren't quite up to the partner though. As a former Lynch EMT back both when EMTs weren't quite as plentiful in Orange County and when they were under different management (several people in upper management have left since I left), there was a time when they didn't have enough drivers to ensure that even a majority of units had dual drivers. However, since they have the staffing to require both full time only and drivers only, I imagine that there aren't that many holes in the roster right now.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 5, 2011)

It said they are considering people who can drive the ambulance. I mean its worth a try, but it I don't get the job its ok, there is plenty more places in the world that I can apply to. On the job application it even asked if I had my drivers license and I selected no.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> my thoughts exactly.
> 
> EMTs have to drive. Your partner isnt gonna wanna drive the entire time. Every single shift.
> 
> Get your license and it will solve a lot of problems. There's no reason not to have it anyway.



I'm a bit confused...If the minimum age to be an EMT is 18 then why do you have to be 21 to drive the ambulance? Would that mean you can't be an EMT until you are 21?  I think its just a California thing thou but I'm not sure.


----------



## rhan101277 (Mar 5, 2011)

PanzerKitty said:


>



You spend alot of time on forums or playing video games to use that type of icon.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 5, 2011)

rhan101277 said:


> You spend alot of time on forums or playing video games to use that type of icon.



I used to play on gaia online a lot lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2011)

PanzerKitty said:


> I'm a bit confused...If the minimum age to be an EMT is 18 then why do you have to be 21 to drive the ambulance? Would that mean you can't be an EMT until you are 21?  I think its just a California thing thou but I'm not sure.



No it's an insurance thing. Most insurance companies require 21+ w/ a good driving record to be insurable to drive the ambulance. I know when I was 20 I landed a decent job on an IFT truck in NM as an attendant only until right before I turned 21 and could drive. But, especially in CA, with the oversaturation of EMT-Bs, they can afford to be very picky. And I'm glad to see I'm not the only one to use that kind of emote , Been using it since I played around a lot on IM and IRC when I was in middle school about 10 years ago.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2011)

> *Currently, we are considering only those qualified individuals
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Look at the bold. They are considering only the people that meet their criteria. That means they are only willing to consider giving you a job if you meet those guidelines. 

You do not. You have no license and  you are not 20 or 21. *NO EXCEPTIONS.* 

This isn't a state policy. it is there's. You need to find a company willing to hire a 19 year old. With no license (good luck). 

Your chances will improve a lot if you get every license/certification that you can before starting. There are a million emt's out there. and as someone stated why settle for someone that has "restrictions" when they can wait ten minutes for a person who has every single quality they are looking for. 

Call Lynch. Tell them you are 19 with no license and ask if they still want you to come in. Don't waste your time if they don't.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ok. Look at the bold. They are considering only the people that meet their criteria. That means they are only willing to consider giving you a job if you meet those guidelines.
> 
> You do not. You have no license and  you are not 20 or 21. *NO EXCEPTIONS.*
> 
> ...



I got a driving test this week. No need to be rude, I mis understood what it said. -___- I'm just egar to get a job so I can move back to Texas.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2011)

PanzerKitty said:


> I got a driving test this week. No need to be rude, I mis understood what it said. -___- I'm just egar to get a job so I can move back to Texas.



I wasn't trying to be rude I'm sorry. I could tell you were misunderstanding. And I was trying to point it out to you. 

You'll find something don't worry.its hard just starting out. I'm still trying to find a job now and I am 21 its hard. But keep at it. .


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude I'm sorry. I could tell you were misunderstanding. And I was trying to point it out to you.
> 
> You'll find something don't worry.its hard just starting out. I'm still trying to find a job now and I am 21 its hard. But keep at it. .



Thank you.  Sorry for mis-understanding. Its hard to tell whether someone is nice or mean over the internet lol. I hope you find a job soon, its pretty tough with the economy and all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2011)

I got the same exact email from lynch. im only 18. i called them back and they told me to still come down and take the test and everything. Lynch is a pure IFT. on their BLS units they have an EMT driving and an EMT in the back of the rig. you only have to be 21 to drive. to be in the back of the rig you can be 18. *This is exactly what they told me during my interview.*


----------



## looker (Mar 6, 2011)

PanzerKitty said:


> I got a driving test this week. No need to be rude, I mis understood what it said. -___- I'm just egar to get a job so I can move back to Texas.



Unfortunately in your situation you will still run in to a problem. When you get your H6 form you will not have 3 years of experience which means cost to insure you will be high. You basically screwed your self by not having driver license till this point. Good luck.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 7, 2011)

looker said:


> Unfortunately in your situation you will still run in to a problem. When you get your H6 form you will not have 3 years of experience which means cost to insure you will be high. You basically screwed your self by not having driver license till this point. Good luck.



Not my fault sadly. We only had one car at the time and my mom had to work, I couldn't use it to take the test.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> I got the same exact email from lynch. im only 18. i called them back and they told me to still come down and take the test and everything. Lynch is a pure IFT. on their BLS units they have an EMT driving and an EMT in the back of the rig. you only have to be 21 to drive. to be in the back of the rig you can be 18. *This is exactly what they told me during my interview.*



Did you get hired?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I got offered another interview but I declined. I live in riverside county and it's about a 2 hour drive to Anaheim (depending on traffic). My truck gets horrible gas milage and I don't have the means to move close to Anaheim. They pay $10/hr and only do 8hr shifts with some 12hr shifts. I applied because their website and one of the HR people at lynch said they have operations in Hemet and riverside county. At the interview they lady doing my interview informed me that they stopped riverside and Hemet operations in 2008.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> I got offered another interview but I declined. I live in riverside county and it's about a 2 hour drive to Anaheim (depending on traffic). My truck gets horrible gas milage and I don't have the means to move close to Anaheim. They pay $10/hr and only do 8hr shifts with some 12hr shifts. I applied because their website and one of the HR people at lynch said they have operations in Hemet and riverside county. At the interview they lady doing my interview informed me that they stopped riverside and Hemet operations in 2008.



Oh that really bites =/ I also live in Riverside County (Perris to be exact). But at least you got hired on somewhere else


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you going to be able to drive that far everyday? And also one of the questions they will ask you is how well do you know the OC and LA counties? So if you want the job and you don't know those areas you might want to start looking at some maps of the area.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> Are you going to be able to drive that far everyday? And also one of the questions they will ask you is how well do you know the OC and LA counties? So if you want the job and you don't know those areas you might want to start looking at some maps of the area.



Yeah I am. I just went to the interview today and they didn't ask me that question. Only if I knew how to read a map book. Plus I have a buddy who works there that lives in the same area as me, its not to bad of a drive only took me about 45 minutes to get there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2011)

ooh thats not bad at all. it took me 2 hours to get there and then 4 hours to get home (the wonderful 91 freeway got closed down for a vehicle fire)


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> ooh thats not bad at all. it took me 2 hours to get there and then 4 hours to get home (the wonderful 91 freeway got closed down for a vehicle fire)



WOW. :O We hit some traffic coming home but it took probably 55 minutes to get back to Riverside. Then we take Van Buren Ave back to Perris so it saves some time.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Mar 10, 2011)

firefite said:


> ooh thats not bad at all. it took me 2 hours to get there and then 4 hours to get home (the wonderful 91 freeway got closed down for a vehicle fire)



never take the 91.. its the worst unless u go through the carpool lane.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I try to avoid it as much as I can. Took the 10 to the 60 to the 215. Got off on van buren but still had to go 25 miles on the 91.


----------

